# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Người Anh tả phở Việt, ai nấy phát … thèm

## tieuthunhangheo

*Bài chia sẻ của Rosie Niven, người London*


“Không khó để tìm ăn món Việt ở London. Chỉ cần đi bộ 10 phút từ Shoreditch tới Kingsland Road là bạn sẽ thấy một Little Hà Nội giữa thủ đô của chúng tôi. Thế nhưng, có đi mới biết, món ăn Việt ở London không hẳn đã giống với quê hương sản sinh ra nó.

Khi mới chỉ biết tới món Việt ở London, tôi cứ tưởng rằng đặc trưng ẩm thực Việt Nam là nhiều gạo, nhiều thịt và ít rau. Tới Hà Nội rồi, tôi mới biết, thì ra mình đã sai bét.

Trái lại với suy nghĩ của tôi, người Việt Nam sử dụng rất nhiều gia vị tươi, đặc biệt là các loại rau. Món Việt thứ thiệt đầu tiên mà tôi may mắn được thưởng thức là phở bò. Nước dùng rất ngọt và trong, phở trắng mềm, mấy lát thịt bò mỏng và thơm. Gia vị đơn giản chỉ là một miếng chanh, vài ngọn húng quế, tương ớt hoặc ớt tươi, nhưng mùi vị rất khác biệt và quyến rũ vô cùng.

Đó là phở Hà Nội, còn nếu bạn có điều kiện thăm khu vực miền nam, gia vị dùng cho món phở còn có thêm lá bạc hà và giá sống nữa.

Người Việt Nam thích uống bia, 1-2 cốc mỗi ngày là chuyện bình thường. Tôi cũng rất khoái bia hơi, vừa ngon, vừa rẻ, lại không nặng nữa.

Cà phê ở Việt Nam rất khác so với cà phê ở châu Âu. Nó đặc, mạnh và ngọt, còn nóng hay lạnh thì tùy vào sở thích của mỗi người. Cà phê sữa được pha từ cà phê và sữa đặc. Tuy nhiên, nếu muốn, bạn cũng có thể yêu cầu người ta cho một chút sữa tươi vào.

Vị cà phê Việt Nam rất đặc trưng, không giống với ở bất kỳ nơi nào. Cây cà phê được trồng ở miền nam rất nhiều. Tôi đã được tận mắt tham quan một vườn cà phê ở đó. Và bạn biết không, khi pha cà phê, người ta còn cho mấy giọt nước mắm vào đấy! Thế nên, hương vị mới tuyệt được như vậy.

Không chỉ phở, không chỉ bia, không chỉ cà phê, Việt Nam còn nhiều vô biên hoa quả tươi ngon và các loại nước ép, sinh tố bổ dưỡng nữa. Sướng miệng thì khỏi bàn, nhưng khách du lịch khó mà tránh khỏi chuyện tăng cân, vì đồ ăn Việt Nam quả thật là… khó cưỡng!”

----------


## hanoirailtours

Một trải nghiệm đẹp của du khách nữa góp phần xây dựng hình ảnh du lịch VN

----------


## na.tuan999

Vui lòng khách đến -vừa lòng khách đi

----------


## o0o_trang

voteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeê

----------


## chung_chung_baby

Đọc xong cảm thấy yêu và tự hào đất nước nhỏ bé hình chữ S này hơn.

----------


## hienplus0612

Cho hỏi, có vụ cho nc mắm để pha coffee ngon nữa á @@

----------


## AloTrip

Và bạn biết không, khi pha cà phê, người ta còn cho mấy giọt nước mắm vào đấy! Thế nên, hương vị mới tuyệt được như vậy.
Cái này lạ ghê

----------

